# New 11" Highback Black Diamond Rhom



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Here of some pics of my new 11" rhom in his temp. 55g tank. 
I will be putting him in my 125 as soon as I sell my pygos.























































Enjoy









Check out my gallery for bigger pics.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

the jersey rhom finally bought. looking very nice


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very nice .. congrats on the pick up


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if i didn't buy my vinny three weeks ago, i would have bought this guy too. congrats on a great buy. it definitly is a sweet fish, i've seen it in person.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great deal on that fish.

Looks great


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...that rhom looks great. Nice pick up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The pictures without the Flach Catch his colors great!
Another beauty that you got here!


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

kick ass fish man!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Awesome rhom


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome fish and cheap too huh


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice fish! Grats on getting him.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

one of a kind rhom there man. very nice.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice looks awsome


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking rhom. You got a good pickup.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

hows his temperment? finger chaser or no?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats nice


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

He hasn't completely become used to his tank yet so his aggressive side hasn't come out. Hopefully in a few months he will come out of his shell.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

SWEET FISH.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looking good


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me exactly what type of Rhom I have and where he might have come from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

very nice rhom you got there mate :nod:


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

very nice but what is that lump on its chin


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

wonderful fish!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice rhom!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Octane, Is that the one Chris finally sold after all the headaches he went through trying to sell it...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

jerry_plakyda - Yep, this bad boy was Chris's

sasquach - Its blister on his chin from rubbing the glass. It will go away with time.









No one knows what type he is? Obviously a Highback Diamond but any ideas where from?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

it's a beautiful fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice p.


----------

